# 2008 rogue blower not working



## donjw100 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello can anyone tell me the location of the blower motor and resistor on a 2008 nissan rogue SL. the fan switch lights up but none of the speeds work on the blower


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its behind the glove box, not sure if you have to take it out or not, on this model its a power module (not a resistor) and its mounted right next to the blower motor, held in by 2 screws


----------

